# WS23 @ The Flavour Mill



## DizZa (15/6/17)

The anticipation is finally over!!

Head on over here to get your hands on some super cold WS23.

At 10% dilution in PG base this concentrated liquid WS23 is easy to work with as well as strong enough to not have to top up each month.

The following quantities will be available for now:

10ml @ R20
30ml @ R40
100ml @ R110

This product is distributed to us at The Flavour Mill from a not so new development company called Cloud Corporation, in due time when said company registers on Ecigssa Forum as a supporting vendor we will elaborate more on their vision.

The Flavour Mill describes CC WS23 10% as follows:

"WS23 is cooler than a polar bear's toenails" - And from my personal experience that hits the nail on its head!

We look forward to any questions you might have on this product.

Much Love - The Flavour Mill Team

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Keyaam (15/6/17)

order inbound

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## @cliff (18/6/17)

What % would you guys recommend for an additive to a fruity DIY? Order coming this week.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (18/6/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> What % would you guys recommend for an additive to a fruity DIY? Order coming this week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



All depends what you want out of it. 

Anything from a menthol substitute to a brain freeze is possible with WS23! 

We recommend starting at 1% and working your way up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## @cliff (18/6/17)

DizZa said:


> All depends what you want out of it.
> 
> Anything from a menthol substitute to a brain freeze is possible with WS23!
> 
> We recommend starting at 1% and working your way up.


Thanks @DizZa

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

